# Quick and Easy Items to Make Out of Scrap Wood?



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

My wife and I are opening a booth in a vendors mall in a couple of weeks. I have plenty of larger items make to go in it but I need some ideas for smaller cheaper items that are fast any easy to make that I can fill the shelves with. I'm trying to think of things that can be made out of my scrap wood or just anything that I can have for a lower price. Thanks for any thoughts that you may give.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I've been dying to try this one: http://lumberjocks.com/Filinvested/blog/18675

beyond that, a lot of people do cutting boards with scraps. And coasters. And if you have long thin pieces, maybe get some standard size glass, mirror, or slate, and do half lap or through mortise and tenon frames for said piece and make frames, mirrors, and chalkboards respectively. Half lap and through tenon type joints at 90 degree angles are A LOT simpler than trying to do them with perfect 45's.

Finally, you can make building blocks out of them, if the scraps are big enough and regular enough to cut out regular shapes. (or if they're thin stock, do the same to make tangrams).

Those are just some ideas off the top of my head. I may post more as they come to me.


----------



## Servelan (Oct 15, 2010)

Quilt hangers? Something like this: http://www.thegreenhead.com/2008/05/stainless-steel-lid-spoon-rest.php - I know that's stainless, but if your pan lid isn't goopy, just hot or maybe hot and wet, wood would work ? Something like a napkin holder for potholders? Plastic bag drying racks?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Key chain fobs with names on them and sprayed with lacquer for finish. The blanks can be made at home and they could be personalized at the booth in a few minutes. I have a friend who does this at craft shows and goes through a lot of blanks during a show at $5.00 a piece. Another suggestion would be Ipod/MP3 player holders. Remote caddys, key holders, coasters, or trinket boxes. Wine bottle holders made from a single board with a 45 degree angle cut on one end and a hole near the top for the bottle to rest in such as this one http://lumberjocks.com/projects/16987 . Candle holders, mail caddys and spoon rests.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Simple scrollsaw pieces like ornaments would be good. My wife uses a lot of the scrap I generate in large projects to do scroll work. Great way to use the scraps instead of putting them on the brush pile.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

What is scrap wood?

Steve


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Steve, scrap wood is what projects are made from, bought wood is what you practice with. LOL


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Vampire stakes. Easy to make, but increasingly hard to find. ;=)


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Greg,

I've been doing that wrong. Glad to get that sorted out. By the way, I took the nickle tour of your shop, very nicely organized, and I got some ideas for mine. Mine is almosrt the same size; 12'x26'x8' i car garage in the lower level of my house. You seem to have more room than I. Maybe the wife is right; i may need to throw some stuff out.

Steve


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the thoughts. The napkin holder and spoon holders or two that I did not think about but will probably do. As far as customizing the key rings, I can't do it at the booth because I won't be at it ha. I just stock it with my stuff and put a price on it and the vendors mall actually sells it for me, so the only time I am there is to pick up the money and restock the booth.
All are great ideas and i'm going to try my hand in as many as I can. The problem is that I have limited floor space for my larger items but I have a good bit of wall space that I need to fill so keep the comments coming.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I see things like bookmarks, pencil holders, business card holders… that look easy and seem to sell well because they are inexpensive.


----------

